# Built a custom snowboard workbench



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

$75 for 2 freaking vises WITHOUT suction cups to hold the board down when scraping?! NO! I just bought some metal brackets, 4 suction cups, and some screws, then screwed a bunch of 2x4s to my garage storage desk. VIOLA! $13 snowboard bench that allows edge work, waxing, and scraping WITHOUT the board going all over the place or hurting the hell out of my knees. My buddy(another forum member) came over and we waxed on the bench for the first time tonight with music and beers, it works like a charm. I would highly suggest doing this, it's WELL worth the $13. I just can't justify 2 pieces of plastic costing $75. ABSOLUTELY ridiculous. CHEERS! :dunno:

O yea and long live my Never Summer System 151cm. 5 years, over 100 days ridden, and still counting :laugh:


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

thats pretty ghetto but a good improv.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Man, the word "custom" sure does get tossed around pretty casually these days...


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Man, the word "custom" sure does get tossed around pretty casually these days...


Wezt Coast, Yo


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

great idea, but i would call it quickly put together and in bad taste, but in the end if it works it works (sorry diesel mechanic and i do custom work to machines so i am very picky about looks, because of the customer)


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Man, the word "custom" sure does get tossed around pretty casually these days...


yep custom... lol
(not in my car)


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

but really i would love to have that in my garage right now... (the bench)


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

i'm going to puke at that, ugh, i swear people should have to take a test to buy stuff, another to install it, and also one to reproduce.


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

wow I don't care how it looks, I care that it works. It makes board work so much easier. And by using the word "custom", I just meant I built what I needed, not "super-fly-wezt-coazt-customs-mtv-chromed-out-bull-shit".


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

tecknojoe said:


> wow I don't care how it looks, I care that it works. It makes board work so much easier. And by using the word "custom", I just meant I built what I needed, not "super-fly-wezt-coazt-customs-mtv-chromed-out-bull-shit".


as long as it works! 

just say its your prototype and sell the idea for "1 million dollars" (in my best doctor evil voice)


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

tecknojoe said:


> wow I don't care how it looks, I care that it works. It makes board work so much easier. And by using the word "custom", I just meant I built what I needed, not "super-fly-wezt-coazt-customs-mtv-chromed-out-bull-shit".


Haha don't get so offended. You asked and people responded. I build a ton of racks in my line of work to hang all sorts of stuff from so my ideas are a lil more complex than 2x4's. Thats alright though because if thats what works for you and you like it, then have at it. Your goin function > form obviously.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Let me just say, the little suction cups to hold the board for waxing is ingenious!


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Leo said:


> Let me just say, the little suction cups to hold the board for waxing is ingenious!


hahaha you can accredit that to the Burton vices that are $75.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

SchultzLS2 said:


> hahaha you can accredit that to the Burton vices that are $75.


Ah, I did not know that.

Then I'm going to have to go with ghetto too :laugh:

Still 200% better than what I have... which is nothing.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

yeah, i'm still using knees... the music and beer part is there though. meh.. it works. if i had space, i'd probably do the same type of thing.. simple for the win.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Man, the word "custom" sure does get tossed around pretty casually these days...





SchultzLS2 said:


> Wezt Coast, Yo


i just coughed up cranberry juice laughing my head off :laugh:


The_Guchi said:


> yep custom... lol
> (not in my car)


dude whered ya get that pic of my sisters jetta? whaaaa? 


The_Guchi said:


> but really i would love to have that in my garage right now... (the bench)


i love how you had to add "the bench" into that post.


tecknojoe said:


> wow I don't care how it looks, I care that it works. It makes board work so much easier. And by using the word "custom", I just meant I built what I needed, not "super-fly-wezt-coazt-customs-mtv-chromed-out-bull-shit".


word!


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

Damn, talk about harsh on this guy. I think thats bad ass. I'd sure as hell buy that set up for 13 dollars as long as i knew the suction cups would hold and the screw heads couldn't possibly touch the top sheet. Much respect man, all I use is a corner cabinet that i took the counter off of. My bindings fit perfectly inside it and it gives plenty of support at the tips when scraping out that far.


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

I like page 2 of this thread better :laugh:

The suction cups are surprisingly strong, didn't budge at all. and I haven't hit the screw heads yet. The large nubb on the base of the suction cup rests above the screw head so I don't think that'll be an issue.

I just googled the burton vice grips and yea same damn thing. I haven't seen vise grips with the suction cups lately, a lot of them are just padded rubber(which I always thought was stupid). I got the suction cup idea from my brother's vice grips like 7 years ago... donno what brand

And yea I didn't feel like making something pretty and elaborate, but my knees are thanking me for not doing it on the ground anymore. extra wood lying around the house - FTW :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

haha good job McGuyver

I just use my dining room chairs


----------

